# Welches Spiel ist Dauergast auf eurer Festplatte?



## repe (10. Juli 2014)

Ich bin mal neugierig...abgesehen vom Neu-Aufsetzen oder Neukauf...welches Spiel deinstalliert ihr nie bzw. ist seit jeher Dauergast auf euren PC? Ich hab, seit ich diese Spiele gekauft habe, den Black Isle Ordner mit  Baldurs Gate 1+2, Icewind Dale 1+2 nie deinstalliert bzw. gelöscht. Ich denke nicht mal re-installiert aufgrund irgendwelcher Fehler. Bei einem Neukauf einer HD wurde der Ordner sofort überspielt 
Spiel ich immer wieder gerne


----------



## Lok92 (11. Juli 2014)

Dauergast ist bei mir Definitiv League of Legends dicht gefolgt von Starcraft II


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Juli 2014)

Alle die ich besitze  Irgendwie muss man ja den massiven Speicherplatz jenseits von 1Tb ausnutzen


----------



## Sporqist (11. Juli 2014)

BF3, Bournout Paradise und Track Mania United Forever


----------



## taks (11. Juli 2014)

X3 Terran Conflict seit 2008.
Counterstrike Source hatte ich auch von 2007-2013 nicht neu installiert.
Hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme wenn ich Spiele einfach kopiert habe.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Juli 2014)

Dauergast ist bei mir Crysis 1 aufgrund Dauerbenchmark bei neuer Graka.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (11. Juli 2014)

League of legends und Arma 3


----------



## naruto8073 (11. Juli 2014)

Nach Lust und Laune. Nur Call of Duty Black ops 2 bleibt für immer drauf.


----------



## TheOnLY (11. Juli 2014)

League of Legends, CSS,  L4D (2) und Sauerbraten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

Ich habe so gesehen keine Dauergäste, aber Mafia 2, NfS Porsche und Saboteur waren lange Gäste wie Auch Anno, Gothic usw.


----------



## Ion (11. Juli 2014)

Spellforce + Addons


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

Demnächst vielleicht endlich Skyrim und natürlich Risen 3


----------



## Andomaster (11. Juli 2014)

Eindeutig Anno 1404! Spiel ich schon seit der ersten Demo und ist bisher immer in Reserve auf meinem PC... 
Der nächste Dauerläufer wird wohl DayZ SA werden, je nachdme wie es sich weiterentwickelt.... 

Wenn nur meine tolle OCZ Vector nicht ständig abrauchen würde, würde ich auch mal dazu kommen mal wieder ernsthaft zu zocken...


----------



## unre4l (11. Juli 2014)

UT 99/2k4, Turok 1/2 und die Hälfte meiner Steambibliothek (400GB) sind immer spielbereit, auch kurz nachdem ich Windows neu installiert habe.


----------



## XGamer98 (11. Juli 2014)

fast alles was ich besitze da meine Spiele auf ner 2TB Großen HDD liegen und ich die nicht deinstallieren muss


----------



## informatrixx (11. Juli 2014)

Crysis
Crysis 2
Mafia 2,
GTA San Andreas,
GTA 4,
Half Life 2


----------



## Exception (11. Juli 2014)

Verschiedene Command&Conquer, Battlefield 3, Skyrim und GTA 4 sind Dauergäste bei mir.


----------



## Shona (11. Juli 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Alle die ich besitze  Irgendwie muss man ja den massiven Speicherplatz jenseits von 1Tb ausnutzen


das^^ um ehrlich zu sein hab ich keine  Ahnung was alles installiert ist  aber es sind immer über 100 spiele


----------



## Horstinator90 (11. Juli 2014)

World of warcraft seit 1,5 Jahren, CSS seit Glaub ich 7-8 Jahre, und gothic 1-3 und risen 1-2 sind nach jeder Formatierung instand wieder drauf  der Rest nach Lust und Laune xD


----------



## CoreLHD (11. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch alle installiert, sind jetzt aber auch nicht so viele. Liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass wir hier nur extrem lahmes Internet haben (200-300kbit/s). Und wenn mir dann danach ist ein Spiel zu spielen, will ich es nicht Eine Woche herunterladen müssen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Juli 2014)

Arma3


Spiel aber auch wenig andere Sachen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (11. Juli 2014)

X3 Terran Conflict war bei mir Stammgast bis es diesen Platz an X3 Albion Prelude abtreten musste


----------



## drebbin (11. Juli 2014)

Flat Out 2


----------



## Zureh (11. Juli 2014)

Bei mir sind League of Legends und Counter-Strike (Damals Source, jetzt CS:GO) Dauergast auf meiner Festplatte 



naruto8073 schrieb:


> Nach Lust und Laune. Nur Call of Duty Black ops 2 bleibt für immer drauf.


 
Ich sehe, du bist kaum ein Ego-Shooter Fan


----------



## wievieluhr (11. Juli 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt lösche ich kaum Games..... (dürfte wohl der Grund sein warum mir langsam die 1TB platte zu klein wird.)

aber als Dauergast würde ich Skyrim bezeichnen..... bins grade am Reparieren  (ein paar Mods haben sich nicht mit Dragonborn vertragen - total zerschossen)


----------



## Aldrearic (11. Juli 2014)

C&C, NFS, X3, SC2, Mass Effect, Far Cry, Splinter Cell, Metro, Crysis, Prince of Persia, TES, Assasins Creed, Bioshock, Darksiders, Dragonage Origins, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. uvw.



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> X3 Terran Conflict war bei mir Stammgast bis es diesen Platz an X3 Albion Prelude abtreten musste


 
Geht nicht, du musst TC installiert haben um AP spielen zu können


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juli 2014)

Dauergast sind CS (inkl. der "Nachfolger"), Far Cry + HL (1+2) und ganz besonders Max Payne (1+2), letztere habe ich jeweils ~20-30x durchgespielt.
Jedoch lösche ich dank ausreichend Speicherplatz (3,25TB intern, 4TB extern) eh keine Spiele, habe noch genug Platz (z. B. Steam beansprucht lediglich ~550GB).


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Juli 2014)

Alle meine Spiele (Nehmen zur Zeit ca. 5TByte Festplattenspeicher ein).

Gelöscht werden nur MMOs an den ich das Interesse verloren habe oder Retailversionen, die ich bei einem Sale durch Downloadversionen ersetzt habe.

Das Spiel mit den meisten Spielstunden ist Skyrim, dass ich nicht mal ansatzweise durchgespielt habe, aber das trotzdem schon 700 Spielstunden auf der Uhr hat.
Liegt einfach am Moding. Ich bin da laufend am rumbasteln um die für mich passende Version zu erstellen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2014)

Hmm 5 Spiele die jetzt schon seid Jahren immer wieder auf der Platte landen und auch noch regelmäßig mal gespielt werden:

1. Sacred 2 + Ice & Blood (Seid Release drauf und spiele es auch noch regelmäßig. Ist für mich einfach nach wie vor eines der besten Hack & Slay am Markt, bietet es doch genau das was man sich als Fan des Genre wünscht. komplexe Charakterentwicklung, weitesgehend offene Spielwelt, motivierendes Dropverhalten und unterhaltsamen Humor)
Das alles hat dafür gesorgt das sich in den 7 Jahren bereits 5 Level 137-200 Charaktere angesammelt haben.^^

2. Neverwinter Nights 2 (Gutes Party-RPG mit D&D Regelwerk. Schöne Story, tolle Dialoge, gute Charakterentwicklung mit der ich schon viele Stunden zugebracht habe. Seid Release auf 4 abgeschlossene Durchgänge im Hauptspiel + erstes Addon gekommen)

3. Fallout 2 (Nach wie  vor für mich das beste Post-Apokalypse RPG auf dem Markt und auch nach 19 Durchgängen irgedwie nicht langweilig.) 

4. Gothic 1 (Nach wie vor eine großartige Atmosphere und für mich ein Klassiker. Hat es im laufe der Jahre auf 6 abgeschlossene Durchläufe gebracht)

5. Age of Empires 3 (Wird ab und zu mal noch für eine Runde als Japaner gegen die AI bemüht)


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Juli 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Alle die ich besitze  Irgendwie muss man ja den massiven Speicherplatz jenseits von 1Tb ausnutzen


 
Geht mir genauso.


König der Dauergäste dürften wohl die Siedler (erster Teil der Serie), Lemmings, Might & Magic 3, Battle Isle und History Line sein, diese 5 Spiele habe ich seit den 286er Zeiten auf meiner Festplatte und zocke sie immer noch gerne. Jene Spiele haben eine Migration von ganzen 7 Systemen hinter sich. Kurzum: Sie sind eher Häuslebauer denn Dauergäste auf meiner Festplatte geworden ^^


----------



## T-Drive (11. Juli 2014)

UT2004 ,UT3, ETQW, Descent I

Gestern dacht ich ich hätt nen neuen Dauergast  MotoGP14, soo schlecht kanns ja nicht sein, dacht ich. Scheisele Herr Eisele.
18 GB Krampf installiert und deinstalliert. Die Krönung war der Sprecher von Sport1, der bei mir immer Brechreiz auslöst.


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich Games durch habe, dann lösche ich ich sie meist danach wieder, da sie sonst eh nur "vergammeln". Sind ja im Steam/Origin/uPlay Account gespeichert und innerhalb kurzer Zeit wieder geladen. Savegames landen eh automatisch in den jeweiligen Clouds.


Dauerbrenner sind Skyrim, Anno, Borderlands, Portal2 und natürlich reine Multiplayertitel, die man ewig spielen kann, wie League of Legends, StarCraft II, TeamFortress 2, Battlefield 4, Hearthstone, Minecraft usw.

Alte Titel sind nicht dabei, da die Spiele eben oft durch neuere/andere/bessere ersetzt werden. Bin da eher minimalist bzw. räume sehr gerne auf, nachdem ich was erledigt habe. Kann es einfach nicht leiden, sachen auf meiner Platte zu haben, die ich eh nicht nutze.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Juli 2014)

Alle, ich deinstalliere sie nicht wieder.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2014)

Ganz klar Gothic 3! Das Spiel wird direkt nach Windows und Treibern installiert und bleibt dann, bis die Platte abraucht. Das hab ich sicher schon zwanzig mal durch und etliche male angefangen, in verschiedenen Konfigurationen.

Danach kommen dann Rune und UT99 dran. Einfach kopieren und fertig.

Dann Command Conquer Stunde Null und Tiberian Wars.


----------



## Asteroids (11. Juli 2014)

Da fällt mir nur ein Spiel ein, das niemals fehlen darf: Jagged Alliance 2 mit 1.13 Mod. Wird mindestens einmal im Jahr angespielt.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Juli 2014)

Alle Blizzardspiele außer WoW und Stalker.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2014)

COD 4


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Juli 2014)

WoW WotLK und Dead Island.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2014)

Alle, da ich bisher noch nie ein gespieltes Spiel wieder deinstalliert habe.


----------



## Jabberwocky (11. Juli 2014)

CSS und WOW. Irgendwie landen die immer wieder auf meinem PC  WOW habe ich aufgehört zu deinstallieren, da es jedes Jahr eine Zeit gibt in der ich durch Azeroth turnen will 
Ansonsten deinstalliere ich die Spiele nach zu langem nicht Benutzens wieder, da mir meine 240Gb SSD zu wenig Platz bietet.


----------



## Euda (11. Juli 2014)

Oho, *[Windows]+[E]-hau*, ein innovativer Thread :>
Dauergast sind bei mir:

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas - Online, Modding-Szene, geschätzt 4000-5000 Stunden Spiel-/ und Tweakzeit. Entsprechende Communities haben mich letztendlich über Jahre ins Grafikdesign, Modding, ja eigentlich Gaming an sich begleitet
Mafia II - mein storytechnisch und in Schießereien mein liebster GTA-Klon
Grand Theft Auto: IV - ein seelenloser Titel mit Mod-Support. Darf dennoch seit Jahren auf der Seagate bleiben, mal gezipt, mal ausgepackt
Battlefield 4 & Battlefield 3 - für Runden mit Kollegen Top
Crysis 3 - kein schlechtes Spiel in meinen Augen, fungiert es bei mir dennoch eher als Grafikbenchmark
Borderlands 2 - ich behalt's und spiel' es immer wieder gern mit Kollegen im Koop
Just Cause 2 - hat sich unterdessen bei mir ausge-eidos-t, dennoch ein Spiel, dass ab und an mal angezockt werden kann
Far Cry 3....- nun, das kommt bald raus. Rückblickend enttäuschender Platzfresser
GRID 2, Abends englische Kommentarvideos auf YouTube anhören und dabei genüsslich mit dem X360-Controller GRID daddeln
DiRT 3 & Shift 2, gerne mit dem G27

Das ganze sieht dann wie folgt aus, weswegen ich meine Seagate nach langen Arbeitsjahren dieses Jahr durch eine 512GB MX100 ersetzen werde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## natalie (11. Juli 2014)

Meine Dauerbrenner sind:
Mass Effect 1-3
Dragon Age: Origins und Dragon Age 2
Skyrim
The Witcher 1 und 2


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Juli 2014)

Du bist ja so ne richtig Story Hure xD.  Guten Geschmack wenn man mal Skyrim und Mass Effect entfernt.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2014)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## 04_alex_4 (11. Juli 2014)

MORTAL KOMBAT 9 KOMPLETE EDITION   for ever !!!

egal was installiere oder deinstalliere MK 9 bleibt immer drauf!!!


----------



## natalie (12. Juli 2014)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Du bist ja so ne richtig Story Hure xD.  Guten Geschmack wenn man mal Skyrim und Mass Effect entfernt.


 Die Story fand ich bei Mass Effect (trotz des bescheidenen Endes) sehr gut. 
Ok, die Main Quest bei Skyrim war eher langweilig, aber die Diebesgilde und die Dunkle Bruderschaft haben das allemal wett gemacht. Und dank der Mods kann ich auch einfach nur mal durch die Gegend latschen und die tolle Landschaft bewundern. (Bin nicht nur ne Story Hure, sondern auch bisschen ne Grafik Hure )


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Juli 2014)

Dauergäste sind bei mir:
- SH3 mit Ccom, LSH und GWX - also drei Installationen
- GTA VC mit komplett ausgetauschtem Fuhrpark
- Need for Speed Porsche - ist einfach genial
- C&C Alarmstufe Rot mit Gegenangriff und Vergeltungsschlag
- ANNO 1503 - Königsedition
- Super Tux Kart
Paßt alles ganz gut zusammen mit den üblichen Programmen und Tools auf die System-SSD.


----------



## efdev (12. Juli 2014)

Wirkliche Dauergäste sind :

ArmA3
Arma2
LS

das wars auch schon wobei im moment auch CS:GO dabei ist aber wer weiß wie lange noch.


----------



## Shona (12. Juli 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> das^^ um ehrlich zu sein hab ich keine  Ahnung was alles installiert ist  aber es sind immer über 100 spiele


 HIer mal ein Bild^^ hätte damals doch die 2TB statt 1TB für Steam kaufen sollen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2014)

WoW
BF4
Crysis3
Max Payne 3


----------



## Ash1983 (12. Juli 2014)

Warcraft 3


----------



## PF81 (12. Juli 2014)

World of Warcraft


----------



## ActiveX (12. Juli 2014)

Skyrim + Borderlands 2


----------



## repe (14. Juli 2014)

> World of Warcraft



*hust* ja...ich muss zugeben, dass wow eigentlich auch seit langer zeit auf meiner festplatte rumliegt. jedoch nicht durchgehend....aber wer kennt das nicht. zuerst deinstallieren...dann deinstallieren und cd´s wegschmeissen...dann deinstallieren und chars löschen....und so weiter und so fort


----------



## Keksdose12 (14. Juli 2014)

Anno 1404


----------



## Born11 (14. Juli 2014)

Anno 1404 + Addon
Rome total war 1 + Addon
Company of Heroes + Addons


----------



## Marule (16. Juli 2014)

CS:GO


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. Juli 2014)

Das einzige Spiel das ich immer auf dem Pc hab is Road Rash von 1996 ^^ Und das obwohl das Game 4 Jahre älter ist als ich


----------



## Cinnayum (17. Juli 2014)

Früher hatte WoW einen Stammplatz. Der Account liegt aber still.

Nun sinds:
LoL
Borderlands 2
Civ V (auf SSD wegen die irren Ladezeiten von HDD)
Diablo III (auch auf SSD, weils dann nicht mehr ruckelt beim Szenenwechsel)


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich sehr viele, so ziemlich alle 
Darunter wären:
- BF3
- MW2, BO2
- Minecraft 
- AC Brotherhood + III
- CS:GO
- WoW
- Watch Dogs

Was ich noch nie installiert hatte, war der Landwirtschaftssimulator 11, weil es nur unter XP läuft, auf der Packung aber Win 7 draufsteht


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Juli 2014)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Das einzige Spiel das ich immer auf dem Pc hab is Road Rash von 1996 ^^ Und das obwohl das Game 4 Jahre älter ist als ich


 
Noch ein Antiquitätensammler ^^


Gestern erst wieder eine neue Partie Master of Orion 2 gestartet, sieht allerdings eher schlecht aus für mich (spiele auf unmöglich mit 4 Gegnern), die Silicoiden beherrschen mehr als die hälfte der Galaxis und ihre Flotte ist gut 4x so stark wie die aller anderen zusammen...


----------



## Nuumia (17. Juli 2014)

Diablo 2 und 3 inklusive Add-ons

Verdammte Sammelsucht. Macht mich immer wahnsinnig. Aber ein Level oder bis zum nächsten guten Drop geht halt immer 
Bloss noch 10 Minuten ^^
Kennt man ja


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. Juli 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Noch ein Antiquitätensammler ^^
> Gestern erst wieder eine neue Partie Master of Orion 2 gestartet, sieht allerdings eher schlecht aus für mich (spiele auf unmöglich mit 4 Gegnern), die Silicoiden beherrschen mehr als die hälfte der Galaxis und ihre Flotte ist gut 4x so stark wie die aller anderen zusammen...


Master of Orion 2 müsst ich auch noch hier haben  Hab ich aber nie gespielt, wird Zeit das jetzt nachzuholen ^^


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juli 2014)

Seit ca. 12 Jahren dauerhaft installiert: _Tactical Ops_


----------



## DrDii3t (17. Juli 2014)

Seit dem ich einen einigermaßen "richtigen" PC mir gekauft hatte, ist immer Minecraft auf der Platte gewesen, bis heute^^


----------



## IqpI (17. Juli 2014)

Das gute call of duty mw (1) bleibt auch da, wenn auch langsam fast ausgestorben


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juli 2014)

Source seit ~2008, go seit ein paar Monaten.... Ansonsten ff7 auf ePSXe (hab meine ps1-cds eingelesen). Hab das Originalspiel seit...2002? 2003? Irgendwas um den Dreh. Leider ist meine ps2 hinüber und die ps3 frisst keine ps1/2 cds mehr...


----------



## trigger831 (18. Juli 2014)

Skyrim...


----------



## LordYoichi (18. Juli 2014)

Spellforce Platinum, 
Final Fantasy 7 ,
Dragon Age


----------



## Exception (18. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Source seit ~2008, go seit ein paar Monaten.... Ansonsten ff7 auf ePSXe (hab meine ps1-cds eingelesen). Hab das Originalspiel seit...2002? 2003? Irgendwas um den Dreh. Leider ist meine ps2 hinüber und die ps3 frisst keine ps1/2 cds mehr...



Das ist nicht wahr, jede PS3, egal welche Version, spielt PS1 Spiele ab. FF 7, 8 und 9 kamen auf der PS1 heraus.

PS2 Spiele können nur von der ersten PS3 Auflage mit 60GB abgespielt werden.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (18. Juli 2014)

Der Flight Simulator X ist bei mir Dauergast - seit 2008 immer auf der HDD vertreten und so wird es auch bleiben


----------



## Gripschi (18. Juli 2014)

Medival Total War 2 + Kingdoms

Muss ich aber wegen Mods hon und wieder erneuerten.

Ansonsten mein Steam Ordner. Der aktuell 4 Jahre alt ist und 1,5 TB.


----------



## Sysnet (18. Juli 2014)

*Grim Fandango* forever!  

Ansonsten derzeit:   

Sleeping Dogs / GTA IV  

Trials EVO und Fusion / Dirt Teile 2 und 3 / Grid  

Crysis 2 / immer ein CoD Teil

Einige Retro-Games


----------



## TBF_Avenger (18. Juli 2014)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Grim Fandango forever!


 
Muss ich sagen ist auch immer noch bzw. immer wieder seit ca. 2000 auf der Platte, läuft komischerweise nur auf meinem Notebook akzeptabel 

Klasse Spiel


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Juli 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wahr, jede PS3, egal welche Version, spielt PS1 Spiele ab. FF 7, 8 und 9 kamen auf der PS1 heraus.
> 
> PS2 Spiele können nur von der ersten PS3 Auflage mit 60GB abgespielt werden.



Kann auch sein, dass einfach die cds hinüber sind. Ich meine die ff7-Kopie ist 17 Jahre alt.


----------



## Captn (24. Juli 2014)

CS: GO


----------



## derPate (24. Juli 2014)

Csgo, Diablo 3


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Juli 2014)

Auf meiner SSD sind diese Spiele installiert und werden auch regelmäßig gespielt.

Arma 2/3
Trackmania  2 (alle Umgebungen)
X-Plane 10 belagert stolze 140 GB meiner SSD.(mit 8 DVDs ist neuinstallieren auch unpraktisch )

Außerdem habe ich noch einige andere Spiele auf meiner SSD und HDD, aber die werden nicht immer regelmäßig gespielt. Ansonsten könnte ich vielleicht noch Mafia 1 nennen(beste Spiel ever) aber das ist momentan tatsachlich nicht mehr installiert, nachdem ich den PC neu aufgesetzt habe.


----------



## PaulTheBro (24. Juli 2014)

Ich habe eine Menge Dauergäste.
Mit (viel zu vielen) 260 Spielen in meiner Bibliothek ist es immer knapp was gespielt wird..
Der TB ist von.
Muss mir wohl bald eine 2 TB Platte kaufen, und die Daten ein bisschen besser verteilen.

Seit Anfang an drauf ist allerdings TF2, auch wenn ich es nie spiele..


----------



## Goyoma (24. Juli 2014)

Bei mir alle 

- Fallout New Vegas 
- Fallout 3
- Skyrin
- Borderlande 2
- Bf3/4
- Left 4 Dead 2
- War Thunder 
- Planetside 2
- The Forest
- Gothic 3
- Two Worlds 2
- Next Car Game


Im Herbst kommen nochmal ein paar dazu


----------



## Agallah (24. Juli 2014)

Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl / LA
ArmA 3
Company of Heroes I
X-Com EU/EW
Civ 5


----------



## Beni19 (24. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich alle, da mein Internet so lahm ist..

Aber sonst: Minecraft + FTB launcher


----------



## uka (25. Juli 2014)

World of Tanks
Dragon Age Origins (350h+ played )
Anno 2070
Mass Effect 1, 2, 3
D3 (und ROS) sind auch immer installier auf dem PC und Notebook 

.. das war es schon fast - nein das war es, alles andere kommt und geht


----------



## Sakul971 (5. August 2014)

Bei mir wären das auf jeden Fall

"The Binding of Isaac" mit dem DLC

und

"League of Legends" (ich weiß auch nicht warum ich das nicht runterkriege  )


----------



## kero81 (5. August 2014)

Crysis + Crysis Wars, Bad Company 2, Battlefield 3, Dragon Age Origins, Shift 2 und Diablo 3.


----------



## Marques85 (15. August 2014)

Diablo 3


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Über viele Jahre hinweg war Jagged Alliance 2 nie runter von der HDD.


----------



## Tune_Down (17. August 2014)

Stronghold und Stronghold Crusader, bin mit den beiden Spielen aufgewachsen und ich habe sie geliebt. 
Need for Speed Underground 1&2, Most Wanted (2005)

Sind so die Spiele die bisher immer auf meinen Rechnern waren

Und jetzt alle Spiele aus meine Bibliothek, 1TB reicht noch aus.


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. August 2014)

Battelfield 3/4 und Far cry 1/2/3


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. August 2014)

-Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
-DayZ


----------



## CentralCynus (23. August 2014)

- Battlefront 2
- Battlefield 3
- Age of Empires 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

So Risen 3 ist auf die Platte geklettert damit hat ein neuer Dauergast seinen Platz gefunden, zumindest für längere zeit


----------



## FlakZ (23. August 2014)

Battlefield 3 1007 Stunden  Yay 1K Marke geknackt xD
Battlefield  4 nur 115.

Mount&Blade: Warband 871 Stunden 

Skyrim 44 Stunden, bin aber fast nicht weit gekommen weil ich immer wieder ******* baue

FC3 dürfte gut sein. bis jetzt nur 36 min.

Und das letzte BO2 172 Stunden.


----------



## Soulzerker (23. August 2014)

Bei mir sind es alle Counter Strikes, alle Crysis-Teile, BFBC2, BF3, BF4, CoD: MW1/2/3, Black Ops 1/2, Arma 3, DayZ, WoW, SC2, D3, die Bioshocks, alle Batman: Arkhams, alle ACs, die beiden Witcher, L4D2 & Portal 1/2, Dishonored, Borderlands 2, Skyrim, XCOM: Enemy Unknown, die Mass Effects, Watch_Dogs und Tomb Raider. Den Rest deinstalliere ich immer nach dem Durchspielen.


----------



## ricoroci (23. August 2014)

SHiFT 2
Hitman Absolution 
The Witcher 2


waren Früher deutlich mehr, aber die 500GB SSD begrenzt das Ganze doch etwas


----------



## site_2 (24. August 2014)

alles vom Battle net ( wow d3 hearthstone )

Dota 2


----------



## brazzjazz (30. August 2014)

UT99 ist IMMER drauf.


----------



## BertB (30. August 2014)

civilization 4

das hab ich auch auf jedem rechner,

WoW installier ich grad seit langem mal wieder,
neue ssd, endlich wieder platz


----------



## D0pefish (30. August 2014)

immer Einsatzbereit:

F.E.A.R. Combat
Deus Ex
Tower Defence Grid
Diamantris 2 - schon knapp 50% geschafft in 10 Jahren 

"Alles" andere lässt sich aber schnell neu installieren.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. September 2014)

Diablo III und Skyrim.


----------



## repe (8. September 2014)

> UT99 ist IMMER drauf.



jooo, das hab ich auf einer externen...und zieh ich mir ab und an wieder auf die festplatte. nur bin ich für multiplayer immer zu langsam..das frustriert mich


----------



## Kandzi (8. September 2014)

Mass Effect 3


----------



## Valdasaar (16. September 2014)

RIFT schafft es immer wieder auf meine Festplatte


----------



## DeSquirrel (28. September 2014)

Warcraft 3 ist bei mir seid Jahren auf der Festplatte. Hatte dann mal 1 Jahr ne Pause davon genommen aber einmal angefangen wieder und es fesselt mich immernoch.


----------



## keinnick (28. September 2014)

Eve Online


----------



## 442 (28. September 2014)

Stronghold Crusader, Age of Empires 2 und GTA San Andreas. Die sind nicht groß und machen immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## Horstinator90 (28. September 2014)

GOTHIC 1-3, Risen 1-2, Age of Empires I und II, Counterstrike Source und World of Warcraft :p


----------



## Noxxphox (28. September 2014)

Seit kurzem nun auch :
Tomb Raider
Metro Last Light


----------



## Octabus (6. Oktober 2014)

Warcraft III, League of Legends


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (6. Oktober 2014)

Bf3, Starcraft 2


----------



## seppo1887 (6. Oktober 2014)

Sc2 wc3 cod4


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Oktober 2014)

- Tomb Raider II (der legendäre Venedig Level mit dem Motorboot 🚤 ist Kult )
- CoD Black Ops II 
- GTA San Andreas

sind meine Dauerbrenner xD


----------



## NynrosVorlon (26. Oktober 2014)

Dragon Age, Baldurs Gate 1&2 (Enhanced Edition), Overlord 1 & 2, Neverwinter ...


----------



## Matlock (27. Oktober 2014)

Grand Prix Legends (GPL) ist eine Rennsimulation der Formel-1-Saison 1967. (Seit 2001)
und 
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim mit satten 160 Mods mittlerweile.


----------



## jamie (27. Oktober 2014)

CS:GO und Infestation: Survivor Stories sind stets drauf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Oktober 2014)

GTA San Andreas und GTA Vice City.
Turok 2
Und immer ein CS Teil (aktuell CS:GO)


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. Oktober 2014)

DarkSouls 1+2
Dota 2
Diablo 3
SC2+Addons


----------



## PepperID (28. Oktober 2014)

Bf4, jedes Jahr er neue Fifa teil und Wow


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Oktober 2014)

Alle


----------



## HardcoreKoH (3. November 2014)

Doom 3 & Half-Life 2. Seit 2004/2005 eigentlich immer wieder installiert. 

Aktuell aber Diablo 3.


----------



## Grim3001 (3. November 2014)

BF4 und Skyrim


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (3. November 2014)

- Transport Tycoon
- Blitzkrieg
- Homeworld 2 Complex
- STALKER.


----------



## Guckler (3. November 2014)

Minecraft und Battlefield


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (3. November 2014)

League of Legends lifetimeguest


----------



## Kinguin (3. November 2014)

Cs Go,Diablo3,Borderlands2,LoL

Für ne schnelle Runde mit paar Kumpels mal wenn die Zeit es zulässt
Die restlichrn Sachen sind reine SP Titel,die kann ich immer wieder neu runterladen,wenn ich mal Bock habe


----------



## hann96 (3. November 2014)

Fifa 13, 14,  15
Battlefield 3, 4
Company of heroes 2
+ western front army's


----------



## Amon (4. November 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Alle



this ^^


----------



## Guru4GPU (4. November 2014)

Minecraft, SW Battlefrond 2, NFS Carbon,  Battlefield 3 und Crysis 2
(Und Stronghold Crusander extreme )


----------



## Gerstag (10. November 2014)

Spiele es zwar schon lange nicht mehr seit Lich King Add-On, aber am längsten "herumkopiert" seit Vanilla müste WoW sein. Das ging über einige Festplatten selbst Backups davon habe ich rumliegen einfach bedingt dadurch (falls) ich das doch irgendwann mal wieder zocken möchte. Es gruselt mich vor dem Riesigen Download. Mit ner 6K Leitung ist das eine Qual. Seit 10 Jahren schleppe ich das herum .

Aktiv gespielt und am längsten auf der Platte müste es WoT sein. Spiele ich seit der Closed - Beta.


----------



## Fexzz (10. November 2014)

Men of War Assault Squad 2. Das Spiel geht immer


----------



## Kusanar (10. November 2014)

Sins of a solar Empire

Seit meinem Pentium 4 Dauergast


----------



## Medcha (15. Dezember 2014)

Battlefield 4, FIFA, Skyrim, Panzer Corps sind so meine Dauerbrenner. Wenn ich meinen Steam Account so angucke, sind nur 5 von 30 Games installiert. Eines, welches ich fast wieder relaunched hätte ist... Fallout: New Vegas, auch n Kandidat, also Fallout 3 insgesamt. Vielleicht auch GTA V, welches ich mir wohl doch kaufe, wenns billig ist.

@Kusanar
Geiles Bild!!!


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Dezember 2014)

Audiosurf hat mich die letzten Jahre begleitet zumal man immer wieder mal (und wenn es nur für ein paar Minuten ist) einen Track absurfen kann. Auf Platz 2 ist Skyrim zu finden.
Hab nun aber beide Spiele nach Hunderten von Stunden und Jahren des Spielspaßes ad acta gelegt und widme mich wieder vermehrt neuem Zeuchs


----------



## Wanderer (8. Februar 2015)

Gothic 1-3 und viele Mods
Skyrim
Ultima VII


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. Februar 2015)

Red orchestra 2. Würde American Conquest auf Windows 7 laufen hätte ich es auch schon längst wieder gekauft und installiert.


----------



## Quppi (8. Februar 2015)

Mhm das dürften Minecraft seit Alpha irgendwas und WC3TFT + Dota2 sein


----------



## xfire89x (13. Februar 2015)

Starcraft 2, natural selection 2 und demnächst wird homeworld remastered ein dauergast werden


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. Februar 2015)

Diablo 3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2015)

The Return of *Saboteur*, hätte nie gedacht das man ein Game aus der 2. Hand Liga organisieren muss. Diesmal werde ich bei den Besatzern klauen wie ein Rabe und hartnäckiger die Fahrzeugdiebstähle durchführen


----------



## Robonator (14. Februar 2015)

Warframe, War Thunder, Arma 3 und Final Fantasy XIV sind bei mir eig. dauerhaft drauf. Zumindest auf der SSD.


----------



## DARPA (15. Februar 2015)

DayZ, irgendwo verstaubt in den hintersten Speicherzellen.
Und seit diesem WE sicher NBA 2K15 als Dauergast


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2015)

*L*eague *O*f *L*egends 

seit ca. 4 Jahren


----------



## Emiterr123 (21. Februar 2015)

Battlefield 3


----------



## Ruptet (21. Februar 2015)

Die Spiele die installiert werden bleiben es meistens auch, wozu hab ich sonst soviel Speicherplatz.

Aber am längsten wahrscheinlich CS 1.6 und Warcraft 3 wegen DotA und diversen anderen Mods.


----------



## machero (22. Februar 2015)

Age of Empires III  

Absolutes Suchtspiel. In 10 Jahren unzählige Male deinstalliert - um davon wegzukommen - und meist nach wenigen Wochen doch wieder installiert.

Ansonsten halt immer noch ein Teil der Battlefield-Serie. 
Bin bei BF3 angelangt, was ich fast täglich spiele.


----------



## thorecj (22. Februar 2015)

Bei mir ist es immer Skyrim, klar bei 790 Std. Allerdings läuft ja die Steamuhr auch im Pausemodus mit, also ist es nicht ganz so heftig. 600 h sind es aber ganz sicher.


----------



## Valadur83 (22. Februar 2015)

Über die Jahre alle CS Version seit ner frühen Beta.
Baldurs Gate 1+2 mittlerweile Enhanced Edition.
Skyrim
Left for dead 1+2
World of Tanks
Und World of Warcraft obwohl der account seit erreichen von max. Level mit allen chars in Cata eingefroren ist - aber - man weiß ja nie


----------



## Nuumia (22. Februar 2015)

D3 RoS, Guild Wars 2 und Path of Exile. Das sind meine Dauergäste.

Momentan hat sich wieder Sacred auf die Platte verlaufen, was nun auch zu dieser Gruppe zählen wird. Bin da schon wieder arg am süchteln


----------



## nudelhaus (22. Februar 2015)

bis vor 2 jahren GW, mit knapp 13k h.

ansonsten hl2 oder mafia2


----------



## S754 (22. Februar 2015)

Bei mir sind alle Spiele auf der HDD, deinstalliert wird gar nix. Kann meiner Leitung doch nicht zumuten, jedes mal so viel GB herunterzuladen. Wozu hab ich denn mehr als 3TB Speicherplatz?


----------



## leaf348 (22. Februar 2015)

Auf meinem alten Rechner seit erscheinen Anno 1404.


----------



## Eirulan (23. Februar 2015)

Skyrim!
Bin irgendwie ständig am Basteln, Mods ausprobieren etc.
"Modding the game... IS the game"...


----------



## KG1995 (23. Februar 2015)

Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs (Gibt`s nen längeren Spiele Namen?) mit Edain Mod


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Februar 2015)

Immer noch alle


----------



## deejay-pat (24. Februar 2015)

Cs alles Teile von 1.5


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (11. März 2015)

Generals mit diversen Mods und Sins of a Solar Empire.


----------



## tris0x (13. März 2015)

Früher hätte ich wohl CS gesagt. Heute ist es eher ArmA3 und APB:Reloaded.
Die Viecher hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gelöscht und machen auch immer wieder Spaß


----------



## Goldini50 (13. März 2015)

Empire Total War (+ mods)


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (16. August 2015)

Bei mir ist es ganz klar D2 LoD und das schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt


----------



## Koko291 (16. August 2015)

Fußball manager .
Wobei ich von 07 - 15 immer den aktuellen hatte, aber an sich immer das gleiche game😊


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (17. August 2015)

Saints Row 2 jetzt wieder mit der GOG Version.
SimCity 4 auch GOG Version.


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. August 2015)

Gothic 1-3, WoW und LoL


----------



## Mottekus (17. August 2015)

Witcher 1 und 2, XCOM


----------



## Mr_Minister (17. August 2015)

LoL, Starcraft II und X3: TC


----------



## VWGT (17. August 2015)

Diablo 2 LOD wird nie deinstalliert schlägt das dritte immernoch um Welten


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. August 2015)

Rust, World of Tanks.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. August 2015)

Seit rund 18 Jahren die jeweils aktuelle Version von Falcon 4.0....


----------



## hann96 (21. August 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Seit rund 18 Jahren die jeweils aktuelle Version von Falcon 4.0....



Mit welcher alten Gurke bist denn du noch unterwegs?  ^^

-----------------

Rome Total War bei mir. Seit ca. 4 Jahren (die ältere Version)


----------



## mayfran (21. August 2015)

Die Siedler 2  (Seid Release immer wieder am zocken)

Und "etwas" neueren Datums: Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodlines


----------



## Kalisto94 (11. September 2015)

CSGO seit einem Jahr. Egal was ich sonst so spiele, am Ende komme ich immer wieder zurück auf CS


----------

